# Statutory requirement for Dogs/Hounds to be Microchipped by 6 April 2016



## Judgemental (6 February 2013)

With the new requirement by the Under Secretary of State, using a Statutory Instrument in relative to the Animal Welfare Act 2006, all dogs and hounds have to be microchipped by 6 April 2016.

It occured to me that perhaps some hunts already microchip their hounds, in addition to the tatoo in the ear?

Does anybody know of packs where the whole pack are all microchipped.

Yet another harrasement type job for the so-called monitors 'to wave the readers around to check that hounds are chipped'.


----------



## Countryman (6 February 2013)

The Hunting Department of the CA was backing this legislation (partly because it will help against gundog thefts?) and said that over the last few years they've been liasing with the MFHA to ensure all packs in the country are ready and prepared for micro-chipping. 

I don't know of any specific packs which have micro-chipped already, fairly sure we haven't, but I have a hunch the Kimblewick may have? Then again I could be wrong!


----------



## combat_claire (6 February 2013)

Eastern Counties microchipped all their woolly woofers last season but we only have 10 couple in kennels!


----------



## lauraandjack (10 February 2013)

Yet another piece of largely useless legislation, a lot like horse passports!

A great idea in theory.  But who is going to make sure that the database stays up to date when people move house or a dog is sold or rehomed? (Probably the same people that make sure all the fly-grazed horses have passports............!!)

A microchip simply contains a 12 digit number, which is then cross referenced against a database.  But if the details on the database aren't up to date, you are no better off than if the dog wasn't microchipped at all!


----------



## Dry Rot (10 February 2013)

lauraandjack said:



			Yet another piece of largely useless legislation, a lot like horse passports!

A great idea in theory.  But who is going to make sure that the database stays up to date when people move house or a dog is sold or rehomed? (Probably the same people that make sure all the fly-grazed horses have passports............!!)

A microchip simply contains a 12 digit number, which is then cross referenced against a database.  But if the details on the database aren't up to date, you are no better off than if the dog wasn't microchipped at all!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!  So no different to the current legislation which requires all dogs to wear a collar with a tag showing the owner's details. And we all know how rigourously that law is applied.


----------



## EAST KENT (15 February 2013)

Damn sight easier to look in a lug and read of it`s hunt ID letters and then the actual number of the hound in the other lug.Why fix something not broken?All my own dogs are tattooed and on a national database,so I suppose now there will be the extra expense of a chip..that no one can see without a scanner?Ridiculous,utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Dry Rot (15 February 2013)

EAST KENT said:



			Damn sight easier to look in a lug and read of it`s hunt ID letters and then the actual number of the hound in the other lug.Why fix something not broken?All my own dogs are tattooed and on a national database,so I suppose now there will be the extra expense of a chip..that no one can see without a scanner?Ridiculous,utterly ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently, the chips will be supplied and inserted free of charge by animal charities. 

I'm told you can buy a chip zapper (for use before the chavs dump their pit bulls) off Ebay so dogs won't be traceable after all.

Should be highly effective considering how well the horse passport scheme works!


----------



## Hunters (15 February 2013)

I'm all in favour of micro-chipping.


----------



## Countryman (22 February 2013)

Recently found out the Old Berks have been fully microchipped for a number of years.


----------



## oakash (23 February 2013)

May I suggest that this legislation is amended to include so-called 'Hunt monitors'?

Perhaps an ear tag as well, yellow on the left ear with a number designating their area, and red for violent ones on the right ear, orange for those without a record, and green for useless ones


----------



## Judgemental (23 February 2013)

oakash said:



			May I suggest that this legislation is amended to include so-called 'Hunt monitors'?

Perhaps an ear tag as well, yellow on the left ear with a number designating their area, and red for violent ones on the right ear, orange for those without a record, and green for useless ones
		
Click to expand...

Oakash, what an excellent idea.

There is a degree of irony in your comment, in that a yellow ear tag in a beeve, cow or cattle denotes that the beast is mortgaged to the bank.

Perhaps the league and the RSPCA, black


----------

